
Ask HN: Any projects that need an Android version? - polym
Do you know of any projects that need an Android version (e.g. BeMyEyes), preferably projects that can&#x27;t afford developers and are open source?
======
napsterbr
We (Neoart Labs) are building Hacker Experience 2, an online hacking
simulation game based on it's MVP,
[https://hackerexperience.com](https://hackerexperience.com).

HE2 will be open source as soon as we release it (it's being currently
developed privately, in-house). You can keep track of it's development at our
blog[0] - and here is our stack[1].

We were waiting the React Native release for Android, but we are open to
native apps. We have no funding yet, so the mobile apps are being delayed, but
I'd be happy to negotiate equity with a helping hand.

If you enjoy the idea, and like the fact of developing open source software,
consider talking to me at renato@hackerexperience.com

[0] - [https://leaks.hackerexperience.com](https://leaks.hackerexperience.com)

[1] - [https://leaks.hackerexperience.com/presenting-our-
bleeding-e...](https://leaks.hackerexperience.com/presenting-our-bleeding-
edge-stack/)

------
vikp
There's a project called Tulalens (www.tulalens.org) that could use help
making an android app.

They're building "yelp for low income people in the developing world". They
surveyed pregnant women in low income areas around Hyderabad (India), found
what hospitals they went to, and asked them rate their experiences. Some women
were having to pay bribes to get seen, and others reported a low quality of
care. Tulalens was then able to compile the data, and go back to the women and
tell them the best hospitals in the area. Many women switched as a result.

For now, they want to build an app to scale up this process, and give results
to users in real time. There is some open source code already.

If you're interested, email priya@tulalens.org.

------
Ologn
The XScreensaver project is in the process of being ported to Android. A
number of the screensavers (or "live wallpapers") already work on Android, as
well as some of their settings. If you're interested, download the source code
( [http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver](http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver) ), and
contact the e-mails in the /android/README file, we can tell you how far along
the port is beyond what is in the last code release.

------
saint_fiasco
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RetroShare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RetroShare)

Retroshare is an encrypted communications network that uses asymmetric key
pairs and webs of trust.

I don't know if an Android full client is even possible, but Retroshare also
has a web interface. Maybe one could set up a Retroshare web interface on a
computer at home and connect to it through an Android app?

------
Mz
This could be out of date, but last I checked, there were no good ways to fill
out writable PDF files and sign them on an Android. I ran into this problem
more than a year ago, never found a solution, gave up on it after a while.

I mean, parts of it can be done, but, god, was it painful. Very, very painful.
And I eventually gave up on it.

------
cweagans
I'd love it if somebody did even an unofficial port of Day One or Taskpaper
(that can read the same data as the official versions). Obviously not open
source, but maybe a good opportunity for somebody.

